# Short Notice. Partner Needed Mt Adams



## endemic (Oct 22, 2015)

Hi my name is Dustin. I'm goin on my first extensive backpacking trip this weekend. My friend looks like he is going to back out due to sickness.

The plan was to leave tomorrow. hike part of Mt Adams and camp. Climb the summit of Mt Adams and Madison on Saturday. Camp Saturday night and descend Sunday.

I'd rather not go solo this late in the season.


----------



## endemic (Oct 25, 2015)

that did not go well. I went alone... first time packing... I got there late and hiked up airline trail in the dark for 4 1/2 hours after twisting my knee.... stupid


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 25, 2015)

At least you made it out on your own to talk about it.  Hope your next hike goes better


----------



## Quietman (Oct 25, 2015)

endemic said:


> that did not go well. I went alone... first time packing... I got there late and hiked up airline trail in the dark for 4 1/2 hours after twisting my knee.... stupid


Where did you camp?  At the tent platforms on Valley Way?


----------



## endemic (Oct 25, 2015)

unfortunately I did not make it that far. I started at 530pm. I tried to climb airline trail to make the tent platforms. I didn't make it. I made it to just below scar trail. I twisted my knee two hours into the climb and kept trying to climb in the dark. by 10 pm I was starting to pass out and feel disoriented. I found a VERY small patch on a slight slope off the trail that I finally broke down and set up my tent. I was confused and tired an worried that if I didn't get shelter up I was going to fall asleep in the cold. I managed to get my tent up, stake it and tie off to a tree so I didn't roll down the slope. made it through the night very cold and dried my clothes in the morning. hiked back down very slowly with a bad knee. never tried for the summit


----------



## Quietman (Oct 25, 2015)

Glad you made it out!  Hopefully you've learned from you're hike.  I would never press on in the bigger mountains after an injury, especially in the dark!!  Hiking with a headlamp can get disorienting and mistakes magnify.  Also, if was already getting dark, the Valley Way is an easier trail and avoids the steep rocky section of the Airline.  The Airline is a great trail, but doesn't make sense in the dark.  In the morning, going up to the Scar trail, and going down it and Valley Way would have been easier on your knee.  The northern Whites are my favorites and King Ravine is a great place to visit on its own without doing Adams.  Hope you make it back sometime!


----------



## abc (Oct 29, 2015)

Why hike in the dark? What was the objective of your trip?

Adams can be done in a day out and back. So there must be a reason (besides just reaching the peak) why you want to backpack it despite the late start...


----------



## endemic (Oct 29, 2015)

We were originally going to camp at base friday night. Hike up and do Madison and adams saturday and camp at tent platforms or near Madison hut saturday then come down. We were taking a leisurely weekend to enjoy the mountain and get some packing experience in. When I decided to do it at night it's because I thought I could get a good start and get to the platforms.. no experience... bad decisions


----------



## Rikka (Oct 29, 2015)

Live and learn. Glad you got back safe.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Puck it (Oct 29, 2015)

You may want to invest in one of these if this hike is any indication of your abilites.

NH Hike Safe Card


A law passed in 2014 authorizes the NH Fish and Game Department to sell a voluntary hike safe card for $25 per person and $35 per family. People who obtain the cards will not be liable to repay rescue costs if they need to be rescued due to *negligence* on their part, regardless of whether they are hiking, boating, cross country skiing, hunting, or engaging in any other outdoor activity. An individual may still be liable for response expenses, however, if such person is deemed to have *recklessly* or to have *intentionally *created a situation requiring an emergency response.

People who possess a current New Hampshire Fish and Game hunting or fishing license, or a current registration for an off-highway recreational vehicle, snowmobile or boat, will also be exempt from repaying rescue costs due to negligence.

The law took effect January 1, 2015.

[h=2]Frequently Asked Questions about the Hike Safe Card[/h]*Where can I buy the card?*
The card is available for purchase only at the N.H. Fish and Game Department’s website.

*Will there be a physical card that I can put in my wallet?*
No. The information can be printed out by the consumer at the time of purchase or may be downloaded as a pdf on a smart phone.

*How long is the card good for?*
The card covers the calendar year from the date and time of purchase through December 31.

*Is the card only for hikers?*
No. The card offers the same exemption from liability for rescue costs for individuals engaging in any outdoor activity, whether it is canoeing, kayaking, cross country skiing, orienteering, trail running, bird watching, or hunting.

*Are there some situations in which hike safe card holders could still be charged for a search and rescue mission?*
Yes. A person may be liable for response expenses, if such person recklessly or intentionally creates a situation requiring an emergency response.

*What is the difference between when someone is deemed to have acted negligently or recklessly?*


A person acts negligently when he or she acts in such a way that deviates from the way a reasonable person would act under similar circumstances.
A person acts recklessly when he or she engages in highly unreasonable conduct, involving an extreme departure from ordinary care, in a situation where a high degree of danger is apparent.
*Does the full cost of the card go to the Search and Rescue Fund?*
Yes. Revenues from sales of the voluntary hike safe card will go into the Search and Rescue Fund, with the exception of the transaction fee (currently $3) that goes to the vendor of the automated issuance system to cover the cost of processing the information.


----------

